# Waterford Model 108



## IHMan (May 18, 2016)

Greetings Woodburners:
Anyone have experience with this stove? About what year(s) were they manufactured?
BTU output?


----------



## begreen (May 19, 2016)

Greetings. Sorry, can't help. I've never seen one and didn't know they made a model after the #106. Can you post a picture of the stove?


----------



## IHMan (May 19, 2016)

begreen said:


> Greetings. Sorry, can't help. I've never seen one and didn't know they made a model after the #106. Can you post a picture of the stove?


Thanks begreen for the reply, I purchased a Country Flame Ovation instead.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jul 12, 2016)

While I was looking up my Waterford, you went and bought a Country Flame.
Well, here is the pic of my Waterford:






I don't know what model it is, bought it 17 years ago. This is a nice little wood stove. Has a small fire box and will only hold good coals for about 3 hours.
Built an addition last year, removed the Waterford and installed a Jotul Oslo in the new big living room. 
The forlorn Waterford sets in the basement, don't know what I will do with it.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2016)

Erin 90? Is there a label on the back?


----------



## Simonkenton (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, it is an Erin. I am out of town today so can't read the data plate.
These are obscure stoves, I don't see them mentioned much. Well made stove and pretty. Mine has a little Irish castle on the right side.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2016)

I think they are still made and sold by Stanley in Ireland and the UK.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jul 12, 2016)

That is what I heard. I bought this stove from a big dealer in north Atlanta in 1999. This guy seemed to be really sharp, he had the bigger model Waterford up and burning in his shop. He highly recommended the Waterford so I bought the little Erin.
I had gone in there because he was a Vermont Castings dealer.  I had had a great experience with a 1988 VC Resolute and had gotten my brother and mom to buy the same stoves and they both liked that stove.

This dealer had all the VC stoves on display. He told me that Vermont Castings had deteriorated a great deal and did not recommend this stove.
I was shocked but took him at his word. It was hard to believe that VC was no longer the premier wood stove.

He was right!   The little Waterford Erin was a great little stove. Only mistake the Micks made when they designed this stove, they put the ash pan within the cast iron stove.  As you know, for instance, the Jotul puts the ash pan on the bottom outside of the cast iron stove.

Having that ash pan inside the fire box made the fire box much, much smaller. Much as I liked the little Waterford it would not hold coals more than 3 hours, 3 1/2 hours on a good day.  It was rated at 42,000 BTU, about the same as my old Resolute, but the Irish stove was nowhere near as good a stove as the old Resolute.

I did hear that the Waterford is still sold in Europe but is long gone from the American market.

Speaking of changes in the wood stove marketplace, five years after I had bought the little Erin I went back to that dealer in Atlanta to see what was up. Shuttered. Gone With the Wind.
Wood stove shops come, and wood stove shops go.


----------

